# Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?



## THD (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
will zur Bestandskontrolle ein Wurfnetz einsetzen.
Allerdings habe ich da ein Problem mit dem Auswerfen, kann mir jemand Tips
geben, wie man das Ding richtig auswirft.
Hier und im Internet habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Danke Thomas


----------



## Carpmike (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

Hast mal ein Bild von deinem Wurf Netz und genauere Angaben ?
Breite Länge Höhe usw....


----------



## THD (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

@Carpmike,
Bild folgt !
Breite ca. 3 m, Höhe ca. 2 m, geschätzt 8 kg schwer.
Beschreibung: Sieht aus wie ein umgekehrter Trichter, Maschenweite ca. 2 cm, rundrum Bleileine etwa a 40 gr..
Funktion: Wird am besten von hohem Ufer oder Boot geworfen, der Netzkreis sinkt zu Boden, dann wird langsam mit dem Mittelseil und an den Bleien angebrachen Seilen gezogen, dadurch rutschen die Bleie zu Mitte hin, nach außen bildet sich rundrum eine Art Sack, irgendwann sind die Bleie in der Mitte, auf dem Mittelseil ist ein Stopper der  dann aus dem ganzen eine Art geschlossenem Ring bildet. 

p.s. Funktioniert übrigens sehr gut, dadurch, das die Bleie über den Grund rutschen werden auch Bodenfische aufgescheucht, hab damit schon Gründlinge und Krebse gefangen.
Leider klappts mit dem Werfen (noch) nicht.

Grüße THD


----------



## taildancer (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

Wo bekommt man den so ein Wurfnetz her?
Und was kostet sowas?


----------



## Tiffy (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

Moin THD,

Klick mal an hier 

vielleicht hilft es ja #h


----------



## C.K. (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

@taildancer und Rest
Nur zur Info, die Netze dürfen so ohne weiteres nicht eingesetzt werden. Ausnahme: Privatgewässer oder angemeldete Hege von Verein aus.
Mal schnell ein paar Köfis damit fangen, kann heftig Ärger bringen.


----------



## taildancer (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

Ich will damit ja auch an ein Privatgewässer!


----------



## msdstefan (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

Hab im letzten Urlaub so nen Ding für 10 Euro gekauft. Konnte es aber noch nicht einsetzen. Geworfen wird es durch eine halbe Drehung des Oberkörpers.


----------



## Carpmike (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

Also ich hab das bei nem Freund von mir schon gesehn, der an seinem teich damit im Herbst Köderfische für seinen Angelladen fängt.
Der hat eine Wurf-Technik wobei man ein teil des Netzes immer in den Mund nehmen muss, aber genauer kann ich es leider nicht erklären, hab selber nach 3-4 Würfen aufgegeben ! Ich weiss nur das es anscheinend nur geht wenn man ein Teil des Netzes mit dem Mund hebt, so wurde es mir ernsthaft erklärt.


----------



## THD (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

Hallo zusammen,
sorry mit den Bildern des Wurfnetzes wirds erstmal nichts - Frauchen hat die Digicam verborgt.
@taildancer: siehe z. Bsp.hier http://members.magnet.at/aquaculture/Netzpreise.htm
führt aber fast jeder Netzhersteller, unseres hat vor 5 Jahren etwa 100 DM gekostet.
@Tiffy: Danke für den Link, prima !
@ CK: Ist nur für den Einsatz in Privatsee.

Grüße THD


----------



## thymallus (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

auf jeden Fall erste Versuche auf Video dokumentieren - man lacht sich hinterher krank - die Laokoon-Gruppe ist ein Sch... gegen das Gewurstel.

thymallus


----------



## wurfnetzkurt (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

alles tolle tipps. helfen echt weiter. das boart is echt toll. vieleicht gibt ja jemand n echten hinweiß, wer weiß?


----------



## Living Dead (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

Is ja auch erst 3 Jahre her! Also gebt euch doch bitte mehr Mühe!!:q


----------



## Meeres_Angler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

moin 
also ich habe es mit dem werfen auch nicht so drauf. ist wirklich nicht leicht aber man kann es recht guenstig in OLDENBURG bei der netzfabrig kaufen da giebt es 2 arten. im blinker steht meisstens werbung von der firma.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## AlBundy (8. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*



wurfnetzkurt schrieb:


> alles tolle tipps. helfen echt weiter. das boart is echt toll. vieleicht gibt ja jemand n echten hinweiß, wer weiß?


 

@wurfnetzkurt,

...für dein erstes Posting...
...gelungene Vorstellung - ALLE ACHTUNG !!! #d:g

Und trotzdem: WELCOME ON BOARD! :m


----------



## wurfnetzkurt (8. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfnetz - Wie werfen ?*

schaut mal da nach
http://www.ausfish.com.au/castnet/


----------

